# Spouse Functional English Requirement



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,
I'm not claiming any points for partner skills but she is part of my PR application and there's a functional English requirement to be met for her.

I have read that this requirement can be met by submitting a letter from the University stating the graduation was undertaken in English or sit for an IELTS exam and score 4.5.

However, her grad. degree clearly states that her B.A was completed with all subjects in English so my question really is, do I still need a letter from her University? I'm awaiting CO allocation to confirm this but if someone has already experienced this before then will help arrange this letter if it will be requested by the CO latter on anyway...

Thanks.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Hi,
> I'm not claiming any points for partner skills but she is part of my PR application and there's a functional English requirement to be met for her.
> 
> I have read that this requirement can be met by submitting a letter from the University stating the graduation was undertaken in English or sit for an IELTS exam and score 4.5.
> ...


Yes a letter from the UNI stating the medium of instruction was "English" is required presuming your spouse's studied as a "Full time" student.

Cheers.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Redtape,
It was a correspondence degree and not full time college but does that make a difference here?

Please can you also share your experience and whether you "think" a separate letter will be required or you know of a similar case where the CO didn't consider the degree and still asked for a separate letter?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

You need a letter from her university/ College . However, her degree should in full-time study. See below 


> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing
> ...


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

OK thanks so can the requirement not fit in with the following bullet:

*completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English
*

So possibly a letter from the university confirming this fact??

EDIT: Sorry I didn't read fully...the above says it should have been a study in Australia


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

She did all her schooling until 10th in English medium convent school so could the requirement meet under the following bullet:

_completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
_

I'm not sure what they mean by all instructions as surely there are other subjects like Hindi/Sanskrit that are non-english?? Anyone having used their spouse's schooling to meet the functional English requirement as I don't seem to be able to use her degree which I earlier thought I could??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

verma4luv said:


> Hello guys...I would like to ask abt the spouse functional english requirement...I have read in the Immi website that they do require 4.5 overall in Ielts...will it be ok if someone gets like...7..6..0..5 equals to overall 4.5..


yes. I see No problem. However, what you figure out is impossible with zero score.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> She did all her schooling until 10th in English medium convent school so could the requirement meet under the following bullet:
> 
> completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> 
> ...


Don't get it complicated. Just ask for a letter from the college. They'll give it to you as they are aware of this.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

*Spouse Functional English- PTE or IELTSTS*

Hi Guys,

I am in process of lodging the Visa. My wife has to prove her functional English, she doesnt know the language well. She has studied in the native language hence certificate from the institution is ruled out, appearing for english test is the option here (or will pay VAC2 if she doesnt score the required band).

I would like to hear from the people whose spouse werent from English background, which test did they preferred..PTE or IELTS. I feel PTE should be easy as it required overall score of 30 out of 90 (approx 33%) whereas IELTS is 4.5 out of 9 (50%).

Cheers.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello rajrajinin,

Which option did you chose after all? My case is similar to yours and I'm trying to decide which one to do.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in process of lodging the Visa. My wife has to prove her functional English, she doesnt know the language well. She has studied in the native language hence certificate from the institution is ruled out, appearing for english test is the option here (or will pay VAC2 if she doesnt score the required band).
> 
> ...


I dont think it works this way (33% for PTE and 50% for IELTS) as both are equipment scores.

I would suggest IELTS as its not computer based test and you have more time to think. In PTE you just have 3 seconds to start speaking else the microphone shuts down. Scoring 4.5 is not that difficult in IELTS.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys,

I don't see that any university from India conducting course for Bachelor's degree in their own regional language except if the course is all about regional language for research purpose.

Though if one had studied all their primary, secondary, +1, +2 in their own regional language, absolutely the bachelor degree or diploma subjects will not be in regional language (very rare exceptions)

DIBP is giving more options like a 2 or 3 year bachelor's degree in full time with the medium of instruction would be suffice. Just see some of the options from DIBP to prove functional english:

-> Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
-> Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
-> Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
-> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Hope this is clear.


----------



## shahshyam2007 (Jan 18, 2016)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> -> Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
> -> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.



My wife has completed her Bcom (from college) as well as Mcom (from Mumbai University). For both the degrees, instructions were in English. However, from what I read on this forum, getting a letter from University is out of question.

So can I just approach the college for the letter for her Bcom (3 years of education)?


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

shahshyam2007 said:


> My wife has completed her Bcom (from college) as well as Mcom (from Mumbai University). For both the degrees, instructions were in English. However, from what I read on this forum, getting a letter from University is out of question.
> 
> So can I just approach the college for the letter for her Bcom (3 years of education)?


Getting the letter from college can also be accepted but depends on the case officer who would be handling your case.

I think getting a letter from University is not that tough. Even many universities are ready to provide this and collecting certain amount for this. (Say Rs.300 or 500 whatever their rules)

University letter gives the first priority accepted by case officers.

Just give a shot to the university and see if that helps.


----------



## hblbrn (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,

One of my friends, who is currently on 457 temporary visa, is applying for a 190 visa.
My question is regarding the English proficiency for his wife. She has done her 1-year diploma (English medium) in India and currently working in Australia for the past 10 months. 
I understand that evidence of Australian work experience is considered as proof for functional English.
Any idea the number of years/months the experience is required for this?
Really glad if someone can help me on this.
Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hblbrn said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friends, who is currently on 457 temporary visa, is applying for a 190 visa.
> My question is regarding the English proficiency for his wife. She has done her 1-year diploma (English medium) in India and currently working in Australia for the past 10 months.
> ...


Australian work experience is nowhere related to satisfying the functional English requirement. Ref: *How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello guys,
my girlfriend has worked for a German language school in Berlin as a "Job title: Forgein Language Correspondent for English" for more than a year. Her reference letter outlines that information, too.

Additionally, I can provide: 

her au pair year verification in the US (12 months au pair in San Francisco)
her college attendance for an English course she has undertaken during that period
several other English certificates during her secondary education

Anyone experience in providing documents that vary from the required once but ultimately satisfied the DIBP?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> Hello guys,
> my girlfriend has worked for a German language school in Berlin as a "Job title: Forgein Language Correspondent for English" for more than a year. Her reference letter outlines that information, too.
> 
> Additionally, I can provide:
> ...


Apart from English language tests, here are the following:


A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

If its not in the list, then give PTE test a try


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have query on spouse functional English requirement. My wife has decided to go for IELTS for this purpose. We have confusion between IELTS general or IELTS academic. Which one would be good to qualify ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I have query on spouse functional English requirement. My wife has decided to go for IELTS for this purpose. We have confusion between IELTS general or IELTS academic. Which one would be good to qualify ?


IELTS General would be much easier to score as compared to academic 

Both scores are accepted by DIBP

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## pankanshu (May 21, 2017)

Hi
I have applied for 190 visa in nsw and QLD both with 55+5ss points.
My consultant told me that there is no alternative to IELTS for claiming 5 points from spouse.is it?.pls share your knowledge on the matter.


lovetosmack said:


> aspiring_singh said:
> 
> 
> > She did all her schooling until 10th in English medium convent school so could the requirement meet under the following bullet:
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pankanshu said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 190 visa in nsw and QLD both with 55+5ss points.
> My consultant told me that there is no alternative to IELTS for claiming 5 points from spouse.is it?.pls share your knowledge on the matter.



There is no alternative to an English test if you want to claim spouse points
She has to have competent English
But it does not have to be compulsorily IELTS

There are several test scores accepted by DIBP other then IELTS like PTEA TOEFL etc.

The complete list of all tests accepted is given in the DIBp website 

Cheers


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello isaiasfritsch, rajrajinin

Can you please share your experience (or tips) for Spouse PTE scores? I am also in a similar situation.




isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello rajrajinin,
> 
> Which option did you chose after all? My case is similar to yours and I'm trying to decide which one to do.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Hello isaiasfritsch, rajrajinin
> 
> Can you please share your experience (or tips) for Spouse PTE scores? I am also in a similar situation.



IMHO, that which makes IELTS difficult to score 8+ also makes it relatively easier to score points necessary to claim "functional" English skill i.e., the human element, which is completely absent in PTE-A. So IELTS it is AFAIK.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Getting the letter from college can also be accepted but depends on the case officer who would be handling your case.
> 
> I think getting a letter from University is not that tough. Even many universities are ready to provide this and collecting certain amount for this. (Say Rs.300 or 500 whatever their rules)
> 
> ...


HI, my wife has completed masters in English . Still we need to show letter from university/college ?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

ravinder.529 said:


> HI, my wife has completed masters in English . Still we need to show letter from university/college ?


Yes - letter from college is required


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

I have submitted letter from secondary school stating 5 years of schooling was in english. 
Today we got grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Yes - letter from college is required


OK Thanks


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Congrats Buddy.

So you have submitted letter from school. What was the highest qualification you mentioned for your spouse? If i mention it as Graduate, Will the letter from secondary school will be fine/accepted?



Bad_english said:


> I have submitted letter from secondary school stating 5 years of schooling was in english.
> Today we got grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Congrats Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have submitted letter from school. What was the highest qualification you mentioned for your spouse? If i mention it as Graduate, Will the letter from secondary school will be fine/accepted?




My wife is collage dropout, so graduation incomplete. 
I think letter from school will do fine, but better get letter from collage as well. 
I say upload both of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello dear friends!
I can share my experience with functional English for my wife. Her English is not good and she took PTE two weeks ago and scored 34 overall, which is enough. I would recommend PTE because you can use templates and score in one part quite good and this will help to score good overall.
We used the template for writting and speaking. She could score 39 in writing. She wrote every essay (from the list of most common ones) at least one time. Furthermore, she took 1 mock test and scored 33 overall. After it, it was clear that she will do it.
So, I would recommend PTE and you can spend 30$ for mock test in order to see whether it´s achievable or not.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello Friend,

Can you please share the letter with me so that i can also request the same for my spouse's school/college respectively.

Thanks!



Bad_english said:


> My wife is collage dropout, so graduation incomplete.
> I think letter from school will do fine, but better get letter from collage as well.
> I say upload both of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello!

My wife is still in the university and completed 2 years. She is in her final year. 

Question: Can i submit the letter from university while she is studying? Or she should have completed the higher education to prove functional english ?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

baruazone said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Can you please share the letter with me so that i can also request the same for my spouse's school/college respectively.
> 
> Thanks!


See if this helps: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Timmigration said:


> Hello!
> 
> My wife is still in the university and completed 2 years. She is in her final year.
> 
> ...


The rule here says "completed": *How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------

